# Wheres the best place to sell shirts online?



## FiftyFiveThreads

So im new to the T-shirt industry and im not quite ready to take on screen printing by myself so i was looking for someone to print and sell my stuff online for me for now. I have been talking to District Lines and they sound reasonable but i was wondering if their was any other legit sites that also print, ship, and host my store for a cut of my profits like District Lines that are really flexible. I have seen places like spreadshirt.com but im a little scared that they will either steal my ideas, or it will be an ugly leagal battle over something.


----------



## splathead

Your fears that fulfillment houses like spreadshirt will steal your designs are silly. They are just as likely to steal as District Lines, which is to say zero chance. While you feel your designs are the Holy Grail of t-shirt design, spreadshirt and district has thousands of such designs from thousands of customers. To steal yours, and risk going out of business for piracy, is not something these multi million dollar companies are going to do because your design is cool.

If anyone will steal them, it's viewers to your site location. And as long as you have an online presence, there is nothing you can do about that, so why worry?

Have you seen the fulfillment services section of this forum? I would browse it to get the scoop on all of the various companies out there.


----------



## FiftyFiveThreads

alright, thanks dude ill check it out. would going through a place like district lines be worth it for now, at least untill i can get ahold of screen printing and then cancel when im ready to do it myself?


----------



## FiftyFiveThreads

and i have been looking around, and since im trying to create a Clothing Company, would it be smart to open a shop on zazzle or spreadshirt so i can promote across myspace and what not and theres actually a place for people to get my products. my biggest concern is that it sounds way to good to be true. all i have to do is design, upload and promote and i get a paycheck everymonth for something printed on demand?


----------



## Solmu

FiftyFiveThreads said:


> my biggest concern is that it sounds way to good to be true.


Not really - the catches are that those doing the lion's share of the work (the fulfillment house) get the lion's share of the profit, and the product quality suffers from using lower quality means of production.


----------



## proworlded

Lewis. You didn't mention that the fulfillment houses also have the major share of the investment. Also, they are using the best equipment available so I am not sure what you mean by 'lower quality means of production'.


----------



## Solmu

proworlded said:


> Lewis. You didn't mention that the fulfillment houses also have the major share of the investment.


I figured it came under "those doing the work" - pretty obvious really. Quite clearly I credited the fulfillment houses as bearing the major part of production, with the designer doing a minimal amount and receiving the appropriately minimal profit share.



proworlded said:


> Also, they are using the best equipment available so I am not sure what you mean by 'lower quality means of production'.


Most of them aren't.


----------



## proworlded

I have seen the products from Zazzle, CafePress, and Spreadshirt. I would consider their quality to be the best attainable for the type of printing that they offer.


----------



## Solmu

proworlded said:


> I would consider their quality to be the best attainable *for the type of printing that they offer.*


_Emphasis added_.

Maybe - but I didn't say they're not doing the best they can with the setup they have. I said if you went elsewhere, you'd get better results.


----------

